# Petrus Dathenus?



## py3ak (Jun 3, 2006)

Has anyone read his _Pearl of Christian Comfort_? Recommended?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 4, 2006)

It's on my "to-read" list. I have high regard for Petrus Dathenus as the Dutch translator of the Genevan Psalter and Heidelberg Catechism.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> Has anyone read his _Pearl of Christian Comfort_? Recommended?



Absolutely! 

It is only my must-read list. 

It's one of the best and most accessibly treatments of assurance in our tradition and a fine representative of 16th century Reformed piety.

rsc


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 6, 2006)

It's a wonderful little book which expresses the doctrine of justification by faith in a manner that brings spiritual encouragement. 

Petrus Dathenus (c. 1531 - March 17, 1588) was a Dutch Reformer of the first rank. He translated both the Heidelberg Catechism and the Psalter of Marot and Beza into Dutch. His version of the Psalter was in use from 1566 to 1773, when it was revised to include hymns.



> The Psalms of David, in the edition of *Petrus Dathenus*, shall be sung in the Christian meetings of the Netherlands Churches (as has been done until now), abandoning the hymns which are not found in Holy Scripture._--National Synod of Dort, 1578, Art. 76._


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 6, 2006)

Andrew - Your posts are providing me with a basic education on the history of Psalmody in the church. Especially appreciate the quote in the prior entry. This is great.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaybird0827_
> Andrew - Your posts are providing me with a basic education on the history of Psalmody in the church. Especially appreciate the quote in the prior entry. This is great.



Jay -- You're welcome! You may also enjoy reading this:



> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> From Abraham Van de Velde's _The Wonders of the Most High (A 125 Year History of the United Netherlands 1550-1675)_:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Larry Hughes (Aug 6, 2006)

Pearl of Christian Comfort

Highly recommended!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 21, 2006)

Updated the previous post.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 8, 2007)

A 1905 edition of the Dathenus Psalter is available online here.


----------

